# When to trade in to LFS?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

When should I trade in guppies to an LFS? What size should they be?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

First you should ask if they'll take them - there's no sense growing them up only to find out that they won't even take them. Then you can ask the store what size they'd take them at.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

IMO it is better sell it on GTAA, PN, Kijiji etc then any lfs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> IMO it is better sell it on GTAA, PN, Kijiji etc then any lfs


Not if you can sell a lot of pieces to one LFS. Getting store credit is good too


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Guppies in particular are very easy to sell on Kijiji and you can get more for them. That said, you need to put up with people (often with children) coming and picking each one individually and making it tedious. With fish stores you catch everything with a few swoops of the net and off you go. It depends whether you have the patience or not. Over time, the amount of money you make in private sale vs. store credit will add up.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh God, the "too" mistake in the topic title will bother me for a while. If Ciddian sees this, please change it to "to" for me as this would be greatly appreciated.

The problem I have with selling to people is that I have some Red cherries that I want to get rid of because they're pretty low quality, I think I'll just go to Big Al's and tell them that most of them are males. I also don't see the point of trying to find someone to sell to, having to schedule when they meet with them, letting them choose, and dealing with those "Oh, I only have $10 on me, can I get this $20 worth of fish for $10?" people that I've heard so much about for only like $10 at most. I don't have that many things I want to get rid of at the moment so I can't expect someone to buy $50 worth from me. When I get to selling bettas, I'll sell them online though, I probably won't get more than $5 each for super-deltas at Big Al's.

Also, I *hate* children.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had that crap happen.. LOL "oohh I thought it was only X amount?" I learned to be very clear for the future.

I also am very shy about having people over, I literally have to psych myself up to meet a new person sometimes. :/

Fixed your thread title! 
*hides her daughter from Joeee..* hehe ^_^


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I've had that crap happen.. LOL "oohh I thought it was only X amount?" I learned to be very clear for the future.
> 
> I also am very shy about having people over, I literally have to psych myself up to meet a new person sometimes. :/
> 
> ...


Does this mean you are gonig to be shy at the meet and greet?? 

Selling privately can be tough especially if you are busy. With my schedule it is so hard to schedule meet up time. That said, you can also meet some great people, hit and miss I guess.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll be all smiles, I'll make sure.. LOL

That is very true Tbird


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Tips:

- you get more results by calling first.
- no point asking ahead of time. ask today if they will take guppies today.
- ask for a credit towards buying fish and see how much they will give you if you take some more fish today. This solves two problems, first you get new exciting fish, secondly the store doesn't get overrun with inventory levels.

Guppies don't always sell well so always check ahead if the store even takes guppies. Remember many of them will already have tonnes in stock.

W


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need to have very good guppies, in order for them to not be treated as feeders. The stores get good looking guppies very cheaply from offshore sources. They need to be fully grown to have any value to a store. Angels, on the other hand can be sold when they are 8 to 10 weeks old, will bring you more money, and you can raise them by the hundreds.
Interestingly, a friend who works at BA's tells me the hardest fish for them to keep are guppies and tank raised ( not local) angels. Wild caught angels are far less trouble.


----------

